# CRAFTSMAN "ROUT-A-SIGNER"



## k1wml (Oct 16, 2005)

I Have A New Craftsman Rout-a-signer Given To Me But With No Diagram Or Manual. I Do Not Know If I Have It All Nor Do I Know How It Goes Together. Not Much Help From Sears. Any Help Would Be Appreciated As It Is New And I Would Like To Use It
Thanks :d


----------



## clearcut (Aug 17, 2005)

Go to a local Sears and ask them to photocopy or order a copy of the manual?

Is is similar enough to the Rockler version (TurnLock™ Router SignCrafter™ System) that you can use their on-line manual as a guide to setting up your Sears tool?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi k1wml

*I would suggest you pickup one off ebay at the right price or drop the guy a email that's selling it and ask him for a copy of the maual...can't hurt and I almost sure it would be quicker than Sears....

*
http://cgi.ebay.com/SEARS-MODEL-229-ROUTING-ATTACHMENT-MAKES-WOODEN-SIGNS_W0QQitemZ300220219750QQihZ020QQcategoryZ20781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Sears number below
(800) 252-1698
Just a note they don't show the model number on the web site below so it could be hard finding a manual for it..

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/7888-craftsman-parts-manuals.html#post71555
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action


==============



k1wml said:


> I Have A New Craftsman Rout-a-signer Given To Me But With No Diagram Or Manual. I Do Not Know If I Have It All Nor Do I Know How It Goes Together. Not Much Help From Sears. Any Help Would Be Appreciated As It Is New And I Would Like To Use It
> Thanks :d


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 18, 2008)

I have the manual if yo still want a copy. It has a few areas missing by a hungry mouse but I can zerox you a copy if you still need it.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Hey K1....you could do all the above. Or you could save a lot of time and frustration by dumping that @#$#$$%@# in the garbage and looking elsewhere. Trust me-been there.
Someday somebody will create a nice little sign making tool that actually WORKS without dozens of user made modifications.


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2008)

*Craftsman Sign Maker*

Hi,
Go to (I can't list the URL, if you want the URL private message me) and download manual number 1206. That will give you a inventory of what should be in the box and a basic idea of how to use it. If you still have questions I have the craftsman model 25972 and I will be happy to make a copy and send it to you if it will help. Thanks, Joe


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Joe, you can post the url, you just have to be creative about it.

For example.... signcrafter at sears dot com or something similar. 

There is a section of the forum that we are trying to compile users manuals for just such an occasion.

Brian


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2008)

Brian,
Thank You so much for the help, I was going to send him my user manual if I got too much grief from the forum. The other option is I can send him a PDF, that way he will have it right now. Thanks again Brian, Joe


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

ICE, Email me the PDF and I will post it in our reference section. The no posting thing is valid until you make 10 posts. This eliminates the spam bots from striking us. I know it is a hassle but it is the best solution to date.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I assume you guys do realize that the original post is 6 Months old, don't you?


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2008)

*Outdated Post*

CuriousGeorge,
I keep telling my Doctor he needs to adjust my Meds. Now i have another example to prove it. So sorry, Joe


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2008)

CuriousGeorge,
I keep telling my Doctor he needs to adjust my Meds. Now i have another example to prove it. So sorry, Joe


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 18, 2008)

curiousgeorge said:


> I assume you guys do realize that the original post is 6 Months old, don't you?


Yep. guy must have changed his e-mail addy. I figured the guy still wants the instructions. I have the system he has. Heck. I now have them all as I just bought the sign pro system. 

The rout-a-signer works ok (like all of the systems :'( ) but if my memory is correct, it only makes angled letters which didn't work in my application as a parks dept. Thus I threw it in the cabinet for the mice to play with for the last 16+ years. 

16 years later no one is still making a decent system.


----------



## jimmyg (Oct 14, 2008)

*Hi Clearcut*



clearcut said:


> Go to a local Sears and ask them to photocopy or order a copy of the manual?
> 
> Is is similar enough to the Rockler version (TurnLock™ Router SignCrafter™ System) that you can use their on-line manual as a guide to setting up your Sears tool?


Do you know if you need a plunge router with the Rockler version? I'm thinking of getting one and would like to make some signs for the family and friends. Thanks Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All the sign making kits are the same. The difference between the kits is in the length of the rods... and the price. A plunge router is the best way to go, but you can get by with a fixed base router.


----------



## carolmcs (Dec 8, 2008)

does anyone have a part number for the Craftsman Rout-A-Signer, I'm looking for the part number for the clamp tube and clamp know. my husband has one from his dad but nobody at sears seems to know anything, probably the age of the thing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI carolmcs

Looks like Sears has drop the item, BUT I'm almost sure it's the same as the MileCraft one, below you will see a link to the manuals( see PDF file listed )

You can find many dealers that sell this item, or you can go on line to find the parts you need...

http://www.milescraft.com/instruction.html
http://www.milescraft.com/product/1212.html
http://www.milescraft.com/

http://www.routerforums.com/other-specialty/9736-sign-making-kit-instructions.html

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...E2yQ**.shcapp3306?modelNumber=25927&pop=flush

http://cgi.ebay.com/Craftsman-Wood-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


Craftsman Rout-A-Signer model number 25927
===========




carolmcs said:


> does anyone have a part number for the Craftsman Rout-A-Signer, I'm looking for the part number for the clamp tube and clamp know. my husband has one from his dad but nobody at sears seems to know anything, probably the age of the thing.


----------



## fishin&routin (Dec 8, 2008)

*Sign Making Manual*

I have a Milescraft Signpro, model 1212. I downloaded the manual from the mfg. website and have it in pdf. Rockler also sells a Signcrafter, a more basic model. I don't know which model the Craftsman is, but I imagine its the basic model. 

Hope this helps, if not post and I'll send you my .pdf.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a rout-a-signer. Its not similar to a #1212 although basic items like the stencils are the same. I checked my manual and it didn't have part numbers. You are probably out of luck unless you find a used system on e-bay. 

I bought the pro system similar to the #1212 this year for work. Haven't tried it yet as it is for a winter project. I would hang on to the parts and pieces and look elsewhere for a new system but I know of no system that does angled letters like that one did. You might improvise and make replacement parts that will work.


----------



## srkandel (May 21, 2009)

I realize a year has lapsed since you posted your request. I've had a Rout-a-Sign since it was new but haven't used it in many years. I recently dug it out bbut couldn't find the instructions and attempted to do what you did... then I found my instructions. If you are still in need and I'll find a way to get the information to you.


----------



## bpw1111 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Need Manual for Rout-A-Signer*



Ice said:


> Brian,
> Thank You so much for the help, I was going to send him my user manual if I got too much grief from the forum. The other option is I can send him a PDF, that way he will have it right now. Thanks again Brian, Joe


ICE: If you still have the .pdf for the Craftsman 2572 Rout-A-Signer, I sure could use it.We found the item in the basement, but no instructions. Thanks in advance.
my email address is: [email protected]. I found this forum by doing asearch on google for Rout-A-Signer.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Brian.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ice & Brian,

Would one of you please upload it to the "Router Reference" forum? We're building a reference library of manuals, etc. for all to use.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lmcmains (Nov 3, 2009)

Is there any way I can get a copy of the manual also for the craftsman model 25972 
[email protected]

Thanks, Larry


----------



## corykman (Nov 24, 2009)

*Craftsman Rout-a-Signer manual*



Gunpowder said:


> I have the manual if yo still want a copy. It has a few areas missing by a hungry mouse but I can zerox you a copy if you still need it.


Are you still winning to share a copy of the Craftsman Rout-a-Signer manual? A fax or a scanned copy would be awesome, if you can do either of those. Also, I'd be happy to pay you for the copying and mailing if we need to go that route.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Cory.


----------



## corykman (Nov 24, 2009)

*Rout-a-Signer PDF manual*



Ice said:


> Brian,
> Thank You so much for the help, I was going to send him my user manual if I got too much grief from the forum. The other option is I can send him a PDF, that way he will have it right now. Thanks again Brian, Joe


Would you email a copy to corykman[at]gmail[d0t]com? Thanks.


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow... Funny that this has just came to the top page at this time. I actually was going to be posting something about this. I went to a buddies house the other day to borrow a router bit and after I got the bit he gave me his old router (he was given a new one) and a "Router Template Set". It has a model number of 9 2573 and does not say Craftsman at all, just Sears.



















Is this about the same as the 2573 everyone is talking about? 


I opened the box yesterday and it looks like it has never been out of the box before. It has letter templates for two sizes and I think all the mounts. 

If it's not the same I would really like to know how to use it, so I can at least pay with it a bit.


Tim


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yep.. Still in the original box too... cool!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

The box worth more than the tool, so to say put it and the tool away and it will be worth a lot of money down the road.. 

=


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tim
> 
> The box worth more than the tool, so to say put it and the tool away and it will be worth a lot of money down the road..
> 
> =


So, are you saying that it's not worth the effort to pull everything from the box and learn how to use it? I opened up the box and took a look and I think that everything is there. Even the small parts like the screws and nuts are still in a sealed plastic bag.

I however am not sure how to use it or even if it clamps to the wood or gets mounted on a separate board. If it does clamp to the edge of the board then that would be the one part I am not sure is in the box.


Tim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tim

You got it 

Check out the links below, then you will see what I mean about the sears model...if you have a new tool you need all the help you can get and the milescraft will give you that.. 

One video is worth a 10,000 words 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSzHf9pTA-Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvxZxAQW9Sg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG6L1BriaJM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSzHf9pTA-Q


====




tdsapp said:


> So, are you saying that it's not worth the effort to pull everything from the box and learn how to use it? I opened up the box and took a look and I think that everything is there. Even the small parts like the screws and nuts are still in a sealed plastic bag.
> 
> I however am not sure how to use it or even if it clamps to the wood or gets mounted on a separate board. If it does clamp to the edge of the board then that would be the one part I am not sure is in the box.
> 
> ...


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

I would also appreciate a PDF copy if you can.
John


----------



## corykman (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a $15 Amazon gift card for the first person to provide a .PDF or a scanned copy of a (mostly) complete User Manual for the Craftsman Router-Signer, model 25972. When (if) I receive it, I will be sure to get it posted here. Please send to corykman (at) bellsouth (dot) net.


----------



## corykman (Nov 24, 2009)

I should be receiving a paper copy in the next week or so. Once I do, I'll create a PDF for anyone who wants it. Perhaps I can get someone to post it?


----------



## corykman (Nov 24, 2009)

I now have the 8 page document and have created a .tif file. It has all of the setup tables to create letters up to 4 1/2 inches tall. I'm happy to share and would certainly be willing to post it somewhere. But where oh where to post the file?


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

That cracked me up, I received a Craftsman 3-D panograph set for my 10th birthday- Didn't use it much as i quickly learned to carve/ free rout details. I made some pretty good money doing that for being a kid! 
Thanks for the flashback!


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

Gunpowder I'd sure like to have a copy.


----------



## The Trim Wright (Jan 21, 2010)

Mike said:


> ICE, Email me the PDF and I will post it in our reference section. The no posting thing is valid until you make 10 posts. This eliminates the spam bots from striking us. I know it is a hassle but it is the best solution to date.


Mike, Do you still have a PDF of this manual? I had someone give this tool to me but want to make sure it is all here. Thanks for your help. Joe


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

*Craftsman "rout-a-signer*

Ice I would appreciate a copy.Thanke
My email is [email protected]


----------



## Jasperlinh (Jan 20, 2010)

I would like a copy of the Craftsman Router-Signer, model 25972 as well.
Can you email me a copy. Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Jasperlinh (Jan 20, 2010)

Can I get a copy of the User Manual for the Craftsman Router-Signer, model 25972 as well. I appreciate it. Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Joe, John, Van, and welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for joining.


----------



## MisplacedTexans (Feb 12, 2010)

*Another request for Rout-a-signer manual*



Jasperlinh said:


> Can I get a copy of the User Manual for the Craftsman Router-Signer, model 25972 as well. I appreciate it. Thanks
> [email protected]


Hello Ice and Mike,
I too would be grateful for a PDF copy of Rout-a-signer manual.
Thanks in advance,
John
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## MisplacedTexans (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## MisplacedTexans (Feb 12, 2010)

Ice or Mike,
I too would greatly appreciate a PDF Rout-a-signer Manual.
Thanks in advance!
John
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## fun2cycle (Feb 20, 2010)

*Craftsman Route-A-Signer*

Could I get a copy of the Craftsman Route-A-Signer Model 2572 Manual? All help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Tom


----------



## fun2cycle (Feb 20, 2010)

Email address is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## fun2cycle (Feb 20, 2010)

Email address is [email protected]


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Drop Brandon a email or PM he may have a hook up for one, can't hurt to ask..

Router Forums - View Single Post - Craftsman parts and manuals

He is the CEO ,Owner of Part Find, see below..
http://www.routerforums.com/members/the_tool-36902.html

=========



fun2cycle said:


> Could I get a copy of the Craftsman Route-A-Signer Model 2572 Manual? All help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. Tom


----------



## fun2cycle (Feb 20, 2010)

I am new to this forum, and can't find Brandon's email. Can someone provide it to me?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I did post his email , just click on it and it should open your email program, in 30 mins or less I will remove it 

=======



fun2cycle said:


> I am new to this forum, and can't find Brandon's email. Can someone provide it to me?


----------



## fun2cycle (Feb 20, 2010)

*Can't find Brandon's email?*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I did post his email , just click on it and it should open your email program, in 30 mins or less I will remove it
> 
> =======


Just looking for rout-a-signer manual.


----------



## fun2cycle (Feb 20, 2010)

Who is Brandon and where do I find his contact info? Sorry if I am missing something.


----------



## Marilyn-124 (Mar 23, 2010)

We also have a Craftsman rout-a-signer with no manual. And Sears knows nothing about it. We need to know how to put it together and use it.


----------



## lmcmains (Nov 3, 2009)

Marilyn-124 said:


> We also have a Craftsman rout-a-signer with no manual. And Sears knows nothing about it. We need to know how to put it together and use it.


I have the manual now. I will scan it and post upload it here. I will try to scan it tomorrow and post it Wed.

Larry


----------



## Marilyn-124 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Instructions on ebay*

I found instructions on ebay for my husbands rout-a-signer. He is sooo happy. Finally able to use it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Marilyn, glad you got your copy of the manual. Also, welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## Marilyn-124 (Mar 23, 2010)

I got one from ebay. We also had a new one with no manual. Sears didn't have anything. I checked ebay and their was a woman in Washington that had a copy of one for sale. It took me 2 years to find one. Good luck.


----------



## Jasperlinh (Jan 20, 2010)

Marilyn-124 said:


> I got one from ebay. We also had a new one with no manual. Sears didn't have anything. I checked ebay and their was a woman in Washington that had a copy of one for sale. It took me 2 years to find one. Good luck.


Hi Marilyn,

Any chance you can scan me a copy and email to me. Been looking for one for awhile. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Jasperlinh (Jan 20, 2010)

Marilyn-124 said:


> I got one from ebay. We also had a new one with no manual. Sears didn't have anything. I checked ebay and their was a woman in Washington that had a copy of one for sale. It took me 2 years to find one. Good luck.


Hi Marilyn,

Any chance you can scan a copy and email to me and fun2cycle a copy of this manual or post a link on this forum. I appreciate very much.

Thanks,
Van
[email protected]


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2008)

Hi,
I just sent you a PDF of user manual that I have. I should have more but I could only find the one I sent to you. I will start tearing the house apart to find a different user manual. I think someone borrowed all of mine and never returned them. I guess this is to be expected when too many people use my shop and borrow my tools, Joe


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

*craftsman rout a signer*



Jasperlinh said:


> Hi Marilyn,
> 
> Any chance you can scan me a copy and email to me. Been looking for one for awhile. [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


I'd sure appreciate one too. [email protected]


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

If anyone has a copy please post it in our reference section. We get quite a few requests for this manual. Thanks!


----------



## rjslusher (Jul 21, 2010)

Ice said:


> Hi,
> I just sent you a PDF of user manual that I have. I should have more but I could only find the one I sent to you. I will start tearing the house apart to find a different user manual. I think someone borrowed all of mine and never returned them. I guess this is to be expected when too many people use my shop and borrow my tools, Joe


I am also looking for instructions, manual, parts list etc. anything you have would be very helpful. Please send me a copy of what you have or a link to where I could download it. I would really appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## Wrocky (Jul 24, 2010)

Also looking for a copy of that elusive manual. There is someone selling the 8 page manual on ebay.com, but unfortuantely they don't ship to Canada. 

[email protected]


----------



## easttexasoutlaw (Jul 25, 2010)

I would also like a pdf file on the rout-a-signer. I have had one for years, but dont remember all there is to using it.


----------



## easttexasoutlaw (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess it would of helped it I had left and email for the pdf file. [email protected]


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

*Here it is*

Not the best quality but doable.


----------



## easttexasoutlaw (Jul 25, 2010)

Am I doing something wrong I did not get the pdf file and can not see it in your post. 
Mike [email protected]


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

I guess I did something wrong. I tried it twice.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

*Rout A Sign*

This is my third try at getting this posted.


----------



## easttexasoutlaw (Jul 25, 2010)

I want to thank argoknot for sending me the pdf file on the rout-a-signer. Hopefully we can figure out how to get it on the site. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## easttexasoutlaw (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I see you got the attachment attached to the string.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Spoke to John over email and he pointed out an issue with the settings on our upload system. I'm going to get this fixed so uploads don't time out and prohibit the uploading of larger PDF documents.


----------



## rjslusher (Jul 21, 2010)

I am still having problems finding this manual. I cannot locate any place where it has been uploaded. Please anyone that did actually get it, send me a copy of it. My email is rjslusher at hotmail. Thank you, Ronda


----------



## rjslusher (Jul 21, 2010)

will you please send me a copy too? You can email me at hotmail, my user name is rjslusher. I would really appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

*Ng*



argoknot said:


> This is my third try at getting this posted.


Well, it still isn's working so I give up. sorry.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

Don't give up, send it to my email address and I will get it posted for you..
Many want what you have 


=======



argoknot said:


> Well, it still isn's working so I give up. sorry.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

rjslusher said:


> will you please send me a copy too? You can email me at hotmail, my user name is rjslusher. I would really appreciate it. Thank you


It's on the way.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Did you see that your PDF file is now on the forum 

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/23395-craftsman-rout-signer.html#post200945

=======



argoknot said:


> It's on the way.


----------



## zerodyn (Aug 30, 2010)

Trust me-been there.
Someday somebody will create a nice little sign making tool that actually WORKS without dozens of user made modifications.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Did you see that your PDF file is now on the forum
> 
> ...


Yes I saw it, thanks,


----------



## Just4Him (Aug 11, 2010)

*Craftsman Rout-A-Signer 2572*

I inherited a Craftsman Rout-A-Signer from my Dad. I've tried to get a copy of the manual but haven't been able. I contacted Sears and only got page 1, 3, 6, 7 & 8 I still need pages 2, 4 & 5 but also apparantly there were at least 2 different manuals. I have the First and second page as well as the seventh and eighth that were my Dad's and they are slightly different than the one sent to me by Sears. The text was the same but formatting was different. Also some of what was on page one on his isn't on the info I got from Sears. Can someone please scan it and send it to me via email.

[email protected]


----------



## Lee'sdaytona (Oct 17, 2010)

Greetings! 
I too just purchased a Craftsman Rout-A-Signer with the hopes to reproduce these signs I have in my school wood shop where I teach. Unlike everyone here, mine did come with the manual, but it appears to me the manual gives only "codes" to produce italic letters. Is this system capable of doing straight letters? I also have the sears letter template set. Could I maybe just use the rout-a-signer templates with the other template set to get my straight letters? 
Any tips would be great!
-Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

You may want to get the Milescraft, the Craftsman is almost a joke.

YouTube - 1298 Pantograph from Milescraft
YouTube - 1212 Sign Pro From Milescraft

Milescraft - Complete Product Listing

But if you want to try the Craftsman out you can find the manual on the forum under Craftsman manauls ..
======



Lee'sdaytona said:


> Greetings!
> I too just purchased a Craftsman Rout-A-Signer with the hopes to reproduce these signs I have in my school wood shop where I teach. Unlike everyone here, mine did come with the manual, but it appears to me the manual gives only "codes" to produce italic letters. Is this system capable of doing straight letters? I also have the sears letter template set. Could I maybe just use the rout-a-signer templates with the other template set to get my straight letters?
> Any tips would be great!
> -Lee


----------



## Lee'sdaytona (Oct 17, 2010)

Bob,
Thank you for the reply. My question still hasn't been answered. I can see how the Milescraft is a better device, however thats not exactly what I want to hear after just purchasing the Craftsman. Again, I do have the 8 page manuel for the rout a signer, but do you or anyone else know if this is capable of routing the letters straight and not italic? 
Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Wrocky (Jul 24, 2010)

*A Better Copy of the Manual*

I originally posted in this forum to get a copy of the manual for the Rout-A-Signer, as mine seemed to have gone missing. 

Thanks to those that replied and posted a copy of the manual. I have since found my original manual and have scanned it as a PDF file. This PDF I created is a better quality copy than what is posted here for download, and I would be happy to send it on to anyone and/or to have this new version replace the one now available for download. 

The .pdf file is 979KB. 

regards,

******@magma.ca


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

That would be very nice of you But just post it, just hit the Reply button to the same place as the other one, I'm sure many will thank you for that.

========



Wrocky said:


> I originally posted in this forum to get a copy of the manual for the Rout-A-Signer, as mine seemed to have gone missing.
> 
> Thanks to those that replied and posted a copy of the manual. I have since found my original manual and have scanned it as a PDF file. This PDF I created is a better quality copy than what is posted here for download, and I would be happy to send it on to anyone and/or to have this new version replace the one now available for download.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wrocky (Jul 24, 2010)

*Updated/New version of the manual*

I have now posted an alternate version in this post. It is a bit gray in spots, but a lot clearer to read online or with a printout (in my opinion). If there is something that is not readable, let me know.


----------



## Wrocky (Jul 24, 2010)

*How to and Idea Booklet for Making Signs*

For what it's worth, I have also scanned in the Sears: "How to and Idea Booklet for making Signs", that I believe came with the sign maker. Not a lot of new information in here, but for completeness sake, I thought I'd post it. I hope I'm not breaking any copyright here by posting these. :happy:


----------



## skibusch69 (Dec 12, 2010)

I also need the instructions for the Sears router template set, 9-2573, as I
think my better half may have pitched it by mistake. Any help greatly
appreciated. KenB [email protected]


----------



## justtim561 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi, I could really use the instructions for the rout a signer.

[email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Router Eddie (Aug 28, 2020)

*Manual or 2573 Template set*

Hello All, don't know if this is still and active forum, but I am looking for a manual for the Craftsman Router Lettering Template Set Model # 92573. If anyone can email it to me at [email protected] it would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks
Eddie


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Eddie, were not dead, we are twitching every once in awhile. Not good idea to post you personal info, it will be removed soon. 
This is an old thread from 2010, but your question is still valid, maybe someone has what you need.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Router Eddie said:


> Hello All, don't know if this is still and active forum, but I am looking for a manual for the Craftsman Router Lettering Template Set Model # 92573. If anyone can email it to me at [email protected] it would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks
> Eddie


Hello and welcome to the forums...
We're happy you found us...
here's the paper work you are looking for...

BTW...
posting our email addy is against forum policy...

.


----------

